# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Building my own Concrete Pool

## HandyDaddy

Hi Guys 
Having had a few quotes recently for a 11x5m concrete pool, I'm very tempted to do it myself as an owner builder. Cant be that difficult - can it ? 
I've had meetings with a subcontractor who builds shells for some of the local pool builders and using this guy to build the shell, sets me up to save about $10,000 over the cheapest quote, plus getting some better equipment and pool features in with the bargain. I'm an experienced owner builder, having just completed a 250 square meter house extension, so understand the implications of being an owner builder and subcontracting etc., but having never built a pool before, or even owned one come to that, where am I likely to fall over? 
I'm considering an Astral Viron Evo P320/P600 pump, RX360/400 fiter with glass media, salt water chlorinator (havn't decided which type yet). I estimate my pool will be about 80KLitres and would appreciate some advice of which size pump and filter to choose.  
Also, can't seem to find any online (australian content) on grounding and bonding of the pool. What are regulations relating to this? 
I am also looking at a Quartzon finish, however a pool engineer I spoke to yesterday said "choose anything but quartzon". Said it goes blotchy. I'd appreciate any feedback about pool finishes. 
Any other advice will be greatly apreciated. 
Mike

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Hi Guys 
>  I'm very tempted to do it myself as an owner builder. Cant be that difficult - can it ?

  Hi Mike. I'll be watching this thread with interest  :Smilie:  I've *thought* about this myself a few times, but having only 4 months of the year in which to use it but still having big on running costs, it scared me away.
 Actually I think having a Spa Pool in Canberra would make more sense for me here lol 
Still, I would love it (and I'd say, all the members here) if you do go ahead, that you could to a Go to Whoa thread  :Wink:  
Cheers Bob (named coz I can't swim  :Wink:  )

----------


## ringtail

I researched all the pool finishes before settling ( and paying big time) on fully tiled. It will always be the premium finish for pools but its pricey. The main issue with the rendered type finishes as I understand it is they mess with the pool chemistry a bit, constantly leeching into the water, can go blotchy, provide a perfect habitat for black spot algae to grow, can be rough on skin and if the calcium hardness of the water is not spot on the pool water will pull the calcium out of the quartzon and it will fall off the wall. Once water gets behind it, even through a tiny pinhole its game over.

----------


## Uncle Bob

How does paint over plaster workout? I guess that's all they used in the old days?

----------


## ringtail

There is special epoxy pool paint that is as long lasting as quartzon apparently - ( 10 years ) its dear as poison though (2 pac) but can be DIY'ed with decent results

----------


## nev25

> There is special epoxy pool paint that is as long lasting as quartzon apparently - ( 10 years ) its dear as poison though (2 pac) but can be DIY'ed with decent results

  Maybe this might be ok  
Also have you seen this in the Library 
Dreaming about building a pool myself

----------


## ringtail

The epoxy is gaining popularity for its ease of application. I looked at the besser block option but I wanted to have a pretty seamless connection with the house.

----------


## METRIX

> Hi Guys 
> Having had a few quotes recently for a 11x5m concrete pool, I'm very tempted to do it myself as an owner builder. Cant be that difficult - can it ? 
> I've had meetings with a subcontractor who builds shells for some of the local pool builders and using this guy to build the shell, sets me up to save about $10,000 over the cheapest quote, plus getting some better equipment and pool features in with the bargain. I'm an experienced owner builder, having just completed a 250 square meter house extension, so understand the implications of being an owner builder and subcontracting etc., but having never built a pool before, or even owned one come to that, where am I likely to fall over? 
> I'm considering an Astral Viron Evo P320/P600 pump, RX360/400 fiter with glass media, salt water chlorinator (havn't decided which type yet). I estimate my pool will be about 80KLitres and would appreciate some advice of which size pump and filter to choose.  
> Also, can't seem to find any online (australian content) on grounding and bonding of the pool. What are regulations relating to this? 
> I am also looking at a Quartzon finish, however a pool engineer I spoke to yesterday said "choose anything but quartzon". Said it goes blotchy. I'd appreciate any feedback about pool finishes. 
> Any other advice will be greatly apreciated. 
> Mike

  Owner Builder can only do one project every three years, there is quite a bit involved in a pool build, many a licensed builder thought the same, and found out it's not as easy as it looks.

----------


## jmar

> Also, can't seem to find any online (australian content) on grounding and bonding of the pool. What are regulations relating to this?

  The earth needs to be attached to the reinforcing in the pool and run back to the switchboard. Minimum 4mm2 cable.

----------


## nev25

> The earth needs to be attached to the reinforcing in the pool and run back to the switchboard. Minimum 4mm2 cable.

  Reg Number please?????

----------


## Johning

> Hi Guys  
> Also, can't seem to find any online (australian content) on grounding and bonding of the pool. What are regulations relating to this?  
> Mike

  I did find this online.  ACT Planning and Land Authority - Swimming pool installation 
AS/NZS 3000:2007 and supplementary requirements for equipotential bonding  (of pools) will specify what is required. Your electrician should know the latest requirements. Employ him prior to any concrete pour/spray to make his job easier.

----------


## Hoff

> I researched all the pool finishes before settling ( and paying big time) on fully tiled. It will always be the premium finish for pools but its pricey. The main issue with the rendered type finishes as I understand it is they mess with the pool chemistry a bit, constantly leeching into the water, can go blotchy, provide a perfect habitat for black spot algae to grow.

    I agree fully tiled is the premium option, and agree with all your points above except our experience has been different with regard to black spot.  In our pool we have tiles only as a band for the top 20cm of the wall. The only place we ever get black spot is in the tile grout, never in the pebble finish.  We have found this to be the case in our neighbours pool too.

----------


## jmar

> Reg Number please?????

  No problem... 
5.6.2.6 (i) Any fixed extraneous conductive parts of the pool structure, including
the reinforcing metal of the pool shell and deck. 
**An equipotential bonding conductor, in accordance with Clause 5.6.3, shall
be connected between the bonded parts and the earthing conductor
associated with each circuit supplying the pool or spa, or the earthing bar at
the switchboard at which the circuit originates.**  
5.6.3.2 Size 
(b) Showers, bathrooms, swimming and spa pools. The equipotential
bonding conductors required to connect conductive parts of a shower,
bathroom, swimming or spa pool in accordance with Clauses 5.6.2.5
and 5.6.2.6 shall have a cross-sectional area not less than 4 mm2.

----------

